# DMZ ? Demilitarisierte Zonen



## Marco-P (28. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich will einfach mal wissen wire ihr das da draußen machen würdet.

Der momentane stand der Dinge ist das ich einen 1und1 16000 zugang besitze mit einer FritzBox Fon WLAN 7170 daran hängt dann Rechner und WLAN Laptops.

Ich will jetzt ein DMZ einrichten meien idee ist.

FritzBox--------(DMZ mit Server)---------Rechner mit Firewall-----------(sicheres LAN mit Rechnern)

jetzt der Server im DMZ hätte ich einfach nen Rechner an die FritzBox gehängt und Software drauf und gut ist. Der Rechner mit Firewall das ist mein Sorgenkind was soll ich da machen welche Software oder vielelicht doch Hardware. Wie würdet ihr das so machen oder wie habt ihr das schon gemacht.

Ich will einfach das maximum rausholen mit der besten qualität zum kleinen Preis. Mein Investitions bugget beträt ca. 300 € (wenn das absolut nicht reicht dann regt euch nicht gleich auf ist mit sicherheit sehr knapp kalkuliert)


Also lasst eure ideen sprudeln, uns alle an euren erfahrungen teilhaben.



mfg Marco


----------



## zeroize (30. März 2008)

Normalerweise ist es so - die Firewall hat drei Netzwerkschnittstellen 1xInternet(böse) 1x Intranet(gut) 1x DMZ (nicht böse und nicht gut). Oder sollen deine Rechner im Lan nicht ins Internet?
Wenn du eine klassiche Firewallsoftware haben willst, also einen dedizierten Rechner der nur Firewall macht, dann würde ich dir endweder m0n0wall (eher für langsame Systeme) oder pfsense empfehlen (leichter zu konfigurieren). Sollte die ganze Geschichte für mehr als nur zuhause ein bisschen rumspielen sein, möchte ich dich aber warnen - wenn man sich mit Firewallkonfigurationen nicht auskennt, hat man am Ende mehr Schaden als Gut von der Sache.


----------



## olqs (31. März 2008)

Es gibt aber auch den Aufbau wie von MarcoP genannt:
externe FW (Fritzbox) <--> DMZ <---> intere FW <---> LAN

Kommt immer auf den Anwendungsbereich an, aber normalerweise reicht eine FW mit 3 Interfaces.

Ich frag mich nur gerade für welches Einsatzgebiet das umgesetzt werden soll. Ist das ein rein privates Netz? Dann find ich das Netzwerklayout ein bisschen übertrieben.

Auf jedenfall muss ich zeroize zustimmen: Für zuhause zum einarbeiten in die Firewallthematik ist das vertretbar, aber für ein Firmennetzwerk sollte man sich nicht erst das Wissen erarbeiten.


----------



## Marco-P (31. März 2008)

Ihr wollt wissen was das anwendungsgebiet ist.

Eigentlich ganz einfach. Es gibt eine kleine Firma die gewisse daten für ihre ausendienstmitarbeiter bereitstellen möchte, und dann war das halt eine idee die aufgekommen ist. 

Ich finde das die eleganteste Lösung. Da die Firma alles selbst bestimmen kann was auf ihren servern los ist.

Jetzt bruache ich nur eine praktikable lösung.

Und so schwer kann es ja wohl nicht sein eine Firewall einzustellen.


----------



## zeroize (1. April 2008)

Zitat eines Administrators  5 Sekunden bevor das Netz kompromitiert wurde:
"Und so schwer kann es ja wohl nicht sein eine Firewall einzustellen."
Wenn das wirklich so einfach wäre, würden dann die ganze Spezialisten, Berater und externe Firmen, die diese Einstellungen anbieten etwa uns normale Administratoren verarschen? Jetzt mal im Ernst, nein es ist nicht leicht eine gute Firewal einzustellen - vor allem wenn man noch vpn geschichten machen will.


----------



## Sinac (1. April 2008)

Also ich stimme olgs und zeroize (seine Zeichens mein getreuer und bestens ausgebildeter Knappe ) vollkommen zu, bei nem Firmennetzwerk wuerde ich nicht grade mit dem Ueben im Securitybereich anfangen, da sind schon ganz andere mit baden gegangen und es ist am Anfang alles andere als trivial. Anyway, als praktikable Loesung wuerde ich dir eine alte Linuxkiste mit 2 bzw. 3 Netzwerkkarten empfehlen. Guenstig, stabil und bei richtiger Konfuguration () sehr sicher. Alternativ kann auch ein BSD herhalten, ist meiner Meinung nach noch sicherer aber natuerlich auch nur wenn richtig konfiguriert. Du brauchst nicht unbedingt 2 Firewalls, du kannst auch problemlos eine DMZ mit einer Firewall abbilden (das sollte zeroize eigentlich wissen?! ). Das wurde dann so aussehen:

Internet
   |
   |
Firewall ------ DMZ
   |
   |
Intranet


----------

